# World's Most Bravest Uniformed Ladies



## fawwaxs

*Women soldiers from around the world. *


*Algeria






Australia





Austria





Bahrain





Belgium





Brazil





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

* Canada*





* Chile*





* China*





* Colombia*





* Czech Republic*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fawwaxs

* Estonia





Finland






French





Germany





Greece





*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Huda

hmmmmmmm
nice collection but where is pakistani girls??


----------



## fawwaxs

*Holland





India





Indonesia





Iran





Israel





Italy





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

*Japan





Kenya





Serbia





Lithuania





Mexico





*

---------- Post added at 07:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 AM ----------

*Nepal





New Zealand





Norway





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

*Pakistan

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
27


----------



## fawwaxs

* Peru





Poland





Portugal





Romania





Russia





*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ptldM3

This thread just gave me an idea

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fawwaxs

*Serbia





Spain





Sweden





Switzerland





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

* Turkey





United Kingdom





Ukraine





USA





Vietnam



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xenia

here are pakistani girls..the BEST ones!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## no_name

ptldM3 said:


> This thread just gave me an idea



Lol I sensed something evil 


But respectfully they are all beautiful patriotic girls.
I really don't want war to happen.


----------



## xenia

cute girls!
the point is who ll dare to fight with them??


----------



## Nima

1)Greece 
2)Vietnam
3)Israel


----------



## ptldM3

no_name said:


> Lol I sensed something evil



Get your head out of the gutter  

But i was serious 



Nima said:


> 1)Greece



Obviously


----------



## Aimar

Belgium, Brazil and my favourite Finland..

Kitne massom se shaklein hain inki..wah wah !! 
sharm ani chahiye inke Govt ko jo in najuk ladkiyon ko army mein daal rakkha hai. 

I protest !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

Iraqi women soldiers












---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------


----------



## LightsHope

fawwaxs said:


> Serbia



Those two can't be actual soliders, those earings the blone is wearing would be a hazard and look so unprofessional.


----------



## LightsHope

Pakistan Rangers:





Pak - AMC:










PMA:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Comet

A few of these are surely not Soldiers but Models. Look at their heir styles, ear rings, nails with nail polish, etc


----------



## subject17

Brazil, she is beautiful.

After seeing this partition of India is the worst thing happened in history. Pakistan women are truly beautiful. 

Yes these babes should never fight.


----------



## greatsequence

The indian lady is way to skinny probably on diet


----------



## SpArK

Indian army women


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FreekiN

1. Serbia
2. Vietnam
3. Russia


----------



## wangrong

cuba


----------



## LightsHope

^ Are they flirting...


----------



## wangrong




----------



## cropta

Chauvinists. My god.


----------



## wangrong




----------



## indushek

For me its 

1.Estonia

2.Greece

3.USA

The most innocent face goes to the Pakistani lady in the photo where she is attending to some patients, may be a medical camp. 

They are more models less soldiers particularly the USA babe . 

Sexyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## indushek

wangrong said:


>




OMG if u had posted this lady's photo a second before i would have changed my priority bro, she is  hmm... what can i say. U truly made my day.


----------



## sparklingway

*fawwaxs*:- Dude, that website is a turn on for a lot of people. I remember nearly every country is represented.


----------



## Ammyy

pilots in Indian Navy


----------



## Hyde

see like you spend most part of your day watching and collecting the pictures of uniformed ladies 

and i think we had a dedicated thread for this purpose with 100s of replies. It was a very long thread i can remember, may be merging this thread in that old thread is not a bad idea?


----------



## Ammyy

Russian Army 





How can any one concentrate on their job ????


----------



## xuxu1457

England









Iran


----------



## FreekiN

Pakistan








































Some of these photographers seriously need to invest in a new camera.


----------



## wangrong

korea


----------



## LightsHope

Pte Helen Stead, 20, a Royal Electrical and Mechanical Engineers mechanic, snatches half an hour of sun while Pte Katrina McGowan, 21, also a mechanic, catches up on some reading before a day's work on the vehicle park in Basra Photo: Lalage Snow No man's land: Inside the lives of female soldiers on the frontline - Telegraph


----------



## Jigs

Turkish Special Operations police.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awesome

Its just another hot chicks in uniform thread, isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

Turkish F-4E 2020 Terminator Pilot.


----------



## Super Falcon

indian woman soldeirs ko tu dekh ka lag ta hai ka inko hawa ka jhonka hi girra dega hahahhaha


----------



## fawwaxs

Super Falcon said:


> indian woman soldeirs ko tu dekh ka lag ta hai ka inko hawa ka jhonka hi girra dega hahahhaha



LOL


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## JonAsad

fawwaxs said:


> Greece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



 
Greece here i come

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parashuram1

Some of them are *definitely not* serving soldiers at any cost. Their attire is so non-professional and even during non-engagements, female soldiers don't wear stuff like that.


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## Arjun MBT

*INDIA*​


----------



## fawwaxs

Pakistani





Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arjun MBT

*India*


----------



## fawwaxs

*Norwegians:*


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## Arjun MBT

India


----------



## Iggy

fawwaxs said:


> LOL



These are not soldiers..these are NCC cadets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

There was a very long thread that probably made a century of pages, with which this one needs to be merged.


----------



## peacekeeper

Norwegians

niceeeeeeeee


they make me


----------



## Dark Angel

Great work dude ........

some indian soilders cheers


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Pakistan military women during Tsunami relief ops in Indonesia






http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=25058&d=1175960398

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

---------- Post added at 08:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Russian police Special unit (OMON) instructor


----------



## Arjun MBT

*India*


----------



## Arjun MBT

*India*


----------



## welcome

Super Falcon said:


> indian woman soldeirs ko tu dekh ka lag ta hai ka inko hawa ka jhonka hi girra dega hahahhaha



being a pakistani u can't be change...we can also make this type of comment but we can't do it bcoz it's not our culture.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Frankenstein

welcome said:


> being a pakistani u can't be change...we can also make this type of comment but we can't do it bcoz it's not our culture.....



and because of one, everyone has to be blamed


----------



## chachachoudhary

India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prototype

rename the thread as world's sexiest uniformed ladies


----------



## chachachoudhary

Some more...


----------



## Frankenstein

*it says Uniform ladies*, so c'mon guys get out off women soldiers and post something new, *perhaps women cricketers or doctors or whatever you like*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## welcome

prototype said:


> rename the thread as world's sexiest uniformed ladies



no i think female r always looks beautiful, it doesn't matter in which job they r....


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## JonAsad

Arjun MBT said:


>



That guy retard or sm thing


----------



## fawwaxs

*Norwegians:*


----------



## Join

jonasad said:


> That guy retard or sm thing



Dont be so racist buddy, Those poor people are caught in the midst of Huge crisis


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt

---------- Post added at 02:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 AM ----------


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt

---------- Post added at 02:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 AM ----------


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt

---------- Post added at 02:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 AM ----------


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt

---------- Post added at 02:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 AM ----------


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt

---------- Post added at 02:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 AM ----------


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt

---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 AM ----------


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt

---------- Post added at 02:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 02:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 AM ----------


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

FreekiN said:


> Some of these photographers seriously need to invest in a new camera.



Not soldier but AMC nurses...


----------



## skybolt

---------- Post added at 02:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 AM ----------


----------



## mikkix

fawwaxs said:


> *Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats my ladies.


----------



## Super Falcon

looking awsome yaaar im lovin these ladies i salut them that they are serving the nation as ladies it is even more harder foe lady to do this job


----------



## mehru

double post


----------



## mehru

*Pakistan*


----------



## mehru

*China*


----------



## mehru

*China*


----------



## mehru

*Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

*Pakistan*


----------



## Super Falcon

chinese woman man cool amazing and beauties in the uniform what about the israeli and german woman in uniform can u post some of their pics and what about any woman serving in subs


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## leo1476

<DELETED>....I apologize.


----------



## mehru

leo1476 said:


> Conclusion: The most hideous Indian women join the army; the prettiest go to Bollywood!



That's a racist thing to say. They are not hideous at all. Have some respect for the women in uniform even if they are Indians.


----------



## Join

leo1476 said:


> Conclusion: The most hideous Indian women join the army; the prettiest go to Bollywood!



We are Not training them to seduce the enemy, but to kill the enemy....


----------



## leo1476

I was not being racist.

I was just attempting some "humor" because the pictures posted of the Indian women in uniform were probably rated (even by Indians) as the lowest among the rest.


----------



## Join

leo1476 said:


> I was not being racist.
> 
> I was just attempting some "humor" because the pictures posted of the Indian women in uniform were probably rated (even by Indians) as the lowest among the rest.



Evenvby the Indians? Please dont Justify your Racist comment....


----------



## leo1476

@Join

Please! The Indian women neither looked "mean" nor "seductive". They looked as if they were just picked off the street. I expect soldiers (male or female) to look "tough"; these "women" looked like school kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Join

leo1476 said:


> @Join
> 
> Please! The Indian women neither looked "mean" nor "seductive". They looked as if they were just picked off the street. I expect soldiers (male or female) to look "tough"; these "women" looked like school kids.



See in every nation the Body Has Different Values, Take in the case of any country, Every One are Not The same.... in India, We are Black, We are Lean... But Equally White In hearts and Equally Mean in Action..

Passing such Racist Comments Might Satisfy Your Ego, But You Just Satisfied Your Ego by breaking many Hearts In here.... 

Indeed, There might be 1000 problems between the two nations, But I never Knew a Pakistani could pass Racist comments...

Sorry, we are happy to be Black and lean... If it is a Fate that we are created to be Laughed by the world, so be it... We have No issues sir...


----------



## leo1476

@Join

Please stop blubbering: it only makes you leaner!

This is pathetic.

You post pictures of some Indian women and I say that they were not "pretty" as others and I am labeled a "racist".

Did I say no Indian women is pretty? I was hoping to see some bollywood-type beauties with guns. And there were none.

Google some "pretty" pics and post it here. But for heaven's sake stop this pathetic self-deprecation!


----------



## Join

Then what do You Mean by *hideous Indian women* join army and Beautiful goes to Bollywood, does that mean that You are Innocent?

Now common stop supporting Your Bloody racist Comment would You, For Heavens Sake Accept Your mistake and Move ahead


----------



## leo1476

You are all so sensitive.

I apologize. I take back all that I said.


----------



## mehru

*Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

leo1476 said:


> You are all so sensitive.
> 
> I apologize. I take back all that I said.



Fair enough. It's not just us. Every human is sensitive when it comes to his/her looks. Be careful in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehru

http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/22232-pictures-women-armed-forces.html

This is another old thread with the same title. Mod! Please merge the threads.
Fawwaxs! Hope you won't mind.


----------



## d14gtc

mehru said:


> Fair enough. It's not just us. Every human is sensitive when it comes to his/her looks. Be careful in future.






Thank you .........


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## skybolt




----------



## mjnaushad

I know this is picture thread....But this video is all pictures with awesome Hadiqa Kiyani song.....


----------



## zeeshe100

oooooooooolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ........


----------



## zeeshe100

best lovely .............


----------



## d14gtc

salute to all these women in uniform frm whichever country they belong to..... its d most bravest part of all dat they r serving in defence fr thr respective nations.


----------



## Krishnadevaraya

xenia said:


> here are pakistani girls..*the BEST ones!*



So pakistan only have 5 best female military professionals among the half million troops?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

I quite agree mr Krishnadevaraya those gals are particularly photogenic, but if you watch this vid, you will see that our girls are having more of a role in our forces and our society.


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs

Isreal sure has beautiful women in it's ranks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

There is nothing sexy about a woman in uniform doing "manly" jobs. Other than some naughty stir in mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

xenia said:


> here are pakistani girls..the BEST ones!


----------



## mehru

Krishnadevaraya said:


> So pakistan only have 5 best female military professionals among the half million troops?



No there are many more. It's only a pic of four cadets and one fighter pilot.

*Women have served in the Pakistani Army since its foundation. Currently, there is a sizable number of Women serving in the army. Most women are recruited in the regular Army to perform medical and educational work. There is also a Women's Guard section of Pakistan's National Guard where women are trained in nursing, welfare and clerical work and there are also women recruited in very limited numbers for the Janbaz Force. 
Only recently (2006) has Pakistan began to recruit women for combat positions and the Elite Anti-Terrorist Force recently graduated women candidates to be Sky Marshals for Pakistan based airlines. The Pakistan Army has two female Major Generals. The longest server is Shahida Malik.*

Pakistan Army
Pakistan Paedia - Women in Pakistan


----------



## nightcrawler

Dont post Indian Women soldiers; My adrenaline level just drains down;-)


----------



## somebozo

nightcrawler said:


> Dont post Indian Women soldiers; My adrenaline level just drains down;-)



dont worry they dont have any. Last time their cheif of staff was summed by court for delaying women induction of first female cadet badge in the army. 

The induction of women in army has a lot to do with logistics and convinence. Complete seprate infrastructure has to be building on land, sea and submarines. This is the reason why US navy refused to hire females in submarine fleet.


----------



## marcos98

*Turkish police forces female special operation unit members*


----------



## marcos98

*border security force personnel from India *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## marcos98

*Policewomen stand guard during a press conference during which were shown to the press Alleged members of the Arellano Felix's cartel, at the headquarters of the federal police in Mexico city on December 3, 2009. Mexican authorities uncovered a 1,000-foot (300-meter) cross-border tunnel and arrested a dozen people, Alleged members of the Arellano Felix's cartel, working inside Wednesday, the US Drug Enforcement Administration said.The DEA said the tunnel originates in Tijuana, Mexico and extends into San Diego, with about 860 feet (260 meters) of the shaft in the United States, although there is no exit on the US side. *


----------



## SHHHHH

best thread!


----------



## nightcrawler

ok I dont see that coming!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

10/10 For Finland


----------



## Super Falcon

welll finish is looking sexy more than anyone


----------



## RescueRanger

Oh my good god, this thread is still open?


----------



## marcos98

*Austrian Armed Forces*


----------



## somebozo

Has some heard about Libiya's Moammer Ghaddafi "all virgin female body guards" This man is one serious pervert..haha


----------



## ptldM3

Russian broads

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sparklingway

ptldM3 the first is obviously a photoshoot. I'm sure the soldiers know how to wear a beret.

Otherwise the Russian Armed Forces and the Ukrainians have some really "yummy" stuff.


----------



## Amir_Pharaoh

In Egypt , Ladies aren't allowed to fly with jets ..
So, ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FreekiN

10 out of mother trucking 10 for Russia and Ukraine


----------



## nightcrawler

FreekiN said:


> 10 out of mother trucking 10 for Russia and Ukraine





> Russia and Ukraine



Generally soviets you mean Well I like their pointed noses


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## d14gtc

RescueRanger said:


> Oh my good god, this thread is still open?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Really strange to c its still goin on.... as far as dese gals r inside its nt gonna stop till infinity


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## muse




----------



## iioal malik

I support, respect and honor the ladies in uniform they r doing great at protecting the nation ..... god bless them


----------



## Irfan Baloch

fawwaxs said:


> *Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

As my mouth opened, my jaw hit the floor
dear me....I think I've broken my Nikkah
somebody get a Molvi please so reistablish my Nikkah before my wife finds out

our Chick in Uniform god dammmmmm hot*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

muse said:


>



this one relates to an Israeli female soldier who thought it was funny and appropriate to post these pictures on facebook
its a norm and common Israeli practice of humiliating Palestinians while the world looks away

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peregrine

Thanks Irfan Baloch. I was thinking about posting her pics here . and while going through this thread i came across a comment like " all women are beautiful" but that person doesn't understand the reality that some times under the facade of this beauty lurks a vile spirit.


----------



## Rafi

PAF at Red Flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

PAF at Red Flag


----------



## 500

Irfan Baloch said:


> this one reltes to an Israeli female soldier who thought it was funny and appropriate to post these pictures on facebook
> its a norm and common Israeli practice of humiliating Palestinians while the world looks away


She is stupid b#ch. Here most recomended talkbacks from largest Israeli news site (translated with google):



> 2. Disgusting disgusting disgusting.
> 5. Retarded!
> 31. Some of the current young generation is simply a moving junk
> 13. I'm a right wing and I say seriously - Put in jail for a few months!
> 20. Disgrace to your father.
> 3. Dumb girl that's all.
> 9. What a dumb soldier is not aware of how the results
> 28. Soldier is not human. Is ill heart.
> 29. When they saw her, they asked to cover their eyes.
> 8. Really stupid



link 

So the overwhelming majority fo Israelis dont think its normal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Arab girl in IDF:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arslan_treen

Oh GOd help me those are some beautiful ladies Arab+ Israeli what more can a man want


----------



## KingSparta1990

500 said:


> She is stupid b#ch. Here most recomended talkbacks from largest Israeli news site (translated with google):
> 
> 
> 
> link
> 
> So the overwhelming majority fo Israelis dont think its normal.



Too bad that the humiliation of Palestinians by Israeli soldiers is a daily thing.


----------



## syntax_error

500 said:


>



Pleeze tell me u have her number .....

after that
1)Greece
2)USA
3)Serbia
4)Romania


----------



## nightcrawler

Topic of the thread be changed to

World's Most *Sexiest *Uniformed Ladies


----------



## Agent X

fawwaxs said:


> *Holland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Is that Om on her hand??? she looks like asian.*


----------



## Agent X

*IDF*


----------



## Agent X

*Some more IDF girl.....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent X

*Gandhi ji ki teen bandariya.....*






*Continue *


----------



## Agent X




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## 500

syntax_error said:


> Pleeze tell me u have her number .....


I dont have her number, but I have another her pic:


----------



## 500




----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

i know after this thread what profession im going in to ....army photographer...lol


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

i know after this thread what profession im going in to ....army photographer...lol


----------



## Agent X

*Some more IDF girls
*


----------



## Agent X

Self deleted


----------



## Agent X




----------



## Agent X




----------



## Agent X




----------



## Agent X




----------



## Agent X




----------



## Agent X



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent X



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent X




----------



## Agent X




----------



## Agent X




----------



## Agent X



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingSparta1990

Nothing I hate more than seeing Israeli soldiers. Now for some Palestinian......






Iranian sisters here:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

KingSparta1990 said:


> Now for some Palestinian......
> 
> Iranian sisters here:


Iranian girls are nice, sad that you put them near pics of Hamas terrorists.

Pakistani girls:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

i must say israeli girls are good but we hate israel becoz of its evil plicies to muslim only that thing not let us love them


----------



## Agent X

KingSparta1990 said:


> Nothing I hate more than seeing Israeli soldiers. Now for some Palestinian......



May be i am wrong but isn't that's a fake image i mean edited on computer.???



> Iranian sisters here:



Nice female army iran have but i am wondering isn't that hard to fight in hijab? and why r they looking so unhappy about holding guns?


----------



## Agent X

*Indian Girl*


----------



## 500

Agent X said:


> *Indian Girl*
> 
> http://cache.daylife.com/imageserve/04rbbWv5QQ339/610x.jpg


MARS sight 

Korea:





Lebanon:





Chile:


----------



## KingSparta1990

500 said:


> Iranian girls are nice, sad that you put them near pics of Hamas terrorists.
> 
> Pakistani girls:



The only terrorist is the TERRORIST state of Israel.


----------



## KingSparta1990

Agent X said:


> May be i am wrong but isn't that's a fake image i mean edited on computer.???
> 
> 
> 
> Nice female army iran have but i am wondering isn't that hard to fight in hijab? and why r they looking so unhappy about holding guns?



Yeah I am pretty sure its edited. 

I am guessing it would be hard to fight wearing those clothes. As far as wearing a Hijab, I do not think it would affect it.


----------



## Materialistic

After seeing these pictures, I think we should really go for a war with Israel


----------



## Super Falcon

looking cool yara love to see beautifull ladies in armed forces


----------



## Nav

fawwaxs said:


> *Holland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i Think Iranian's belongs To Revolutionary Gurds Not Regular Army


----------



## 500

Nav said:


> i Think Iranian's belongs To Revolutionary Gurds Not Regular Army


Police actually.


----------



## 500

IDF


----------



## 500




----------



## 500




----------



## hardcore

Agent X said:


> *Indian Girl*



she is definitely not a solider


----------



## faisaljaffery

We salute our Pakistani sisters who are serving in armed forces of Pakistan.. Pakistan Zindabad


----------



## Sinnerman108

It's a pity not enough of Romanian and polish girls got represented here ...
Romanian girls like romanian pilots are a breed apart.

Germany also got left out !


----------



## ARSENAL6

500 said:


>



Nothing but models that are just posing with Guns for the IDF propaganda.
Real IDF girls are really not good looking. Whether they can survive a war is another matter. Its a real shame that these girls are posing for the Nazi army of the Middleast period. I really miss the point when people keep showing Israeli girls I have seen better who can CAN FIGHT. But we only get colledge girls. 



500 said:


> .
> 
> Pakistani girls:



Irseali girls have alot to learn to even be the same level to pakistani girls serving in the armed forces.
Quit with your Ar$e licking. Pakistanis know a backstabber when they see one.


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Agent X said:


> wrong way to handle a gun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes like....
> 
> Gun with the gun: Gimme all yr money b...
> The girl: Mommy!!


----------



## Rajput Warrior

mehru said:


>



P.I.A Pakistan International Airlines! sterwardesses and a pilot...not soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinnerman108

Rajput Warrior said:


> P.I.A Pakistan International Airlines! sterwardesses and a pilot...not soldiers



You spoilt the mood !

what is the reason for this behaviour ?

I am very disappointed Rajput .....

14 pages of happy browsing have been spoilt by just ONE PIA post


----------



## 500

ARSENAL6 said:


> Nothing but models that are just posing with Guns for the IDF propaganda.
> Real IDF girls are really not good looking. Whether they can survive a war is another matter. Its a real shame that these girls are posing for the Nazi army of the Middleast period.


These are real soldiers, you can see they have all tags and proper uniform.



> I really miss the point when people keep showing Israeli girls I have seen better who can CAN FIGHT. But we only get colledge girls.


Girls should not fight. 



> Irseali girls have alot to learn to even be the same level to pakistani girls serving in the armed forces.
> Quit with your Ar$e licking. Pakistanis know a backstabber when they see one.


I see lots of anger and frustration in your post. Thats not good.


----------



## Comet

Rajput Warrior said:


> P.I.A Pakistan International Airlines! sterwardesses and a pilot...not soldiers



Thread Title: World's Most Bravest Uniformed Ladies

The pilots also wear Uniform


----------



## subanday

by lookin at the pics, the only selection criteria in IDF is to have killer hot looks....


----------



## JungleeKutta

ARSENAL6 said:


> Nothing but models that are just posing with Guns for the IDF propaganda.
> Real IDF girls are really not good looking. Whether they can survive a war is another matter. Its a real shame that these girls are posing for the Nazi army of the Middleast period. I really miss the point when people keep showing Israeli girls I have seen better who can CAN FIGHT. But we only get colledge girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Irseali girls have alot to learn to even be the same level to pakistani girls serving in the armed forces.
> Quit with your Ar$e licking. Pakistanis know a backstabber when they see one.



Ha, dude if you get the chance come to India in the summer and go to Himachal Pradesh. You will see these same Israeli people including women,,after they leave the army a lot of them come to India to forget it all and get high.

P.s they're still super hot


----------



## marcos98

Firts Romanian Mig-21 Female Pilot, Simona Maierean


----------



## marcos98

Brazilian Air Force Female Pilots





Colombian Air Force


----------



## Agent X

hardcore said:


> she is definitely not a solider




How do you know???


----------



## Agent X




----------



## Agent X



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hardcore

Agent X said:


> How do you know???



look how she has worn the costume(not uniform)


----------



## somebozo

subanday said:


> by lookin at the pics, the only selection criteria in IDF is to have killer hot looks....



It might have to do with the sterotype of "choosen land". Scantily clad Israel women and slogans of choosen land are themes of sevral Israel advertisements.

In some speculation, the purpose of hiring beautiful women in IDF might have to do with playing on arab mentality or physchological warefare. Since these forces have to serve in most hostile places they need to use every tactic in their arsenal. A lot of intelliegence agencies purposely employ beautiful women to serve a friendly face for the would be violence coming in later part of action.

Due to compulsary millitary service in Israel, everyone one of that average jane girls will serve in IDF for two years. Wether she will actually fight or just patroll the streets of Jerusalem is different story. But in that context yes most of them are poser models. Many of them just march around flashing their iron to frustate arabs with increased testeserone!


----------



## Agent X




----------



## Agent X




----------



## Agent X

hardcore said:


> look how she has worn the costume(not uniform)




But it seems like army uniform.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Agent X said:


> How do you know???



Dude...these belt force guys and girls have a different body language..looking at the uniform you can easily say that this uniform could not have been worn in a more pathetic way.


----------



## kingdurgaking

fawwaxs said:


> Romania


... can such cute girls survive in military... she will create lot of hunger inside men... ..


----------



## SivHp




----------



## SivHp

---------- Post added at 11:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SivHp




----------



## SivHp




----------



## SivHp




----------



## SivHp

---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------


----------



## kingdurgaking

so many beautiful girls in the world...  two eyes are not enough


----------



## marcos98

serbian army










---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LongLiveBritian

I must say these girls are very hot, where are they from?
especially the first 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LongLiveBritian

Nav said:


> i Think Iranian's belongs To Revolutionary Gurds Not Regular Army


The Iranian woman look so scared, looks like they were forced to join the army, aww bless them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LongLiveBritian

oh I just realise they're israeli, they're so fine 
my next holiday is in israel haha, they are sooooooooooooooo fine..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bigbrother

nice girls


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

yaaar Israeli womans are toooo hot to handle man if they have been muslims sure i wanted to marry with one of them


----------



## Super Falcon




----------



## rockstarIN

Can anybody post the pics of Nagaland Police force(women) who was on duty in CWG - delhi? There were alot of greeting for them in the media


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Super Falcon said:


> yaaar Israeli womans are toooo hot to handle man if they have been muslims sure i wanted to marry with one of them



my dear they kill Palestinian civilians for a laugh and take photographs with a captives as a matter of habbit. not sure you would want to associate with them


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## saumyasupratik

ptldM3 said:


> Russian broads


 
The one on the right sure can't be called a broad, she's a fine lady.Hell I'd take her home and treat her well, obviously after the proper amount of Vodka.


----------



## saumyasupratik

Vietnamese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soul hacker




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

These are the kind of pictures you see when everyone has to join the Armed Forces.Nonetheless a great fighting force the IDF.


----------



## Don Jaguar

fawwaxs said:


> United Kingdom



10 out of 10 for this british soldier!!!


----------



## Riz




----------



## 500




----------



## untitled

^^^^ 500

are you in any of these pics ? You were or are in the IDF right ?


----------



## 500




----------



## 500

varigeo said:


> ^^^^ 500
> 
> are you in any of these pics ? You were or are in the IDF right ?


Sorry, i'm male. Its just avatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

500 said:


> Sorry, i'm male. Its just avatar.



Thanks for clarifying ....


----------



## AMCA

*India*


----------



## NiceGuy

VietNam Femal guerrilla'suniform during VN war


----------



## drunken-monke

Some of Indian female officers

http://www.tellychakkar.com/y2k7/oct/13oct/jhanvi_chedda1.jpg

http://mod.nic.in/Samachar/oct1-04/image_n/13a.GIF

http://www.mod.nic.in/samachar/oct1-04/image_n/11b.GIF


----------



## rockstarIN

We have lady pilots? that too in Sukoi?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

rockstar said:


> We have lady pilots? that too in Sukoi?


 
Thats Mig 29 and they are Navigators not Pilots.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Double post.


----------



## navp007

hmmm pretty C@t's


----------



## Elmo

enough with the tharakpan - there is no bravery going on here.

thread closed.


----------



## 500




----------



## Trichy




----------



## Trichy




----------



## Trichy




----------



## Trichy




----------



## Trichy




----------



## Trichy




----------



## Trichy




----------



## Trichy




----------



## Trichy

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_qQQQg0ODhzo/T...6qjaM/s1600-h/nagaland police training[4].jpg


----------



## Trichy

nagaland police training[4].jpg (image)

Nagaland police IRB[4].jpg (image)


----------



## Trichy

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_qQQQg0ODhzo/T...D5WurzxA/s1600-h/Nagaland police IRB 5[4].jpg

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_qQQQg0ODhzo/T...LMoTNUJ4/s1600-h/Nagaland police IRB 6[4].jpg

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_qQQQg0ODhzo/T...Mzelm6Ko/s1600-h/Nagaland police IRB 7[4].jpg


----------



## relativiti

*INDIAN WOMEN PEACEKEEPING FORCE IN LIBERIA*


----------

